# Betlamp - FREE Amazing tool to customize football stats



## Betlamp (Nov 16, 2018)

Hi,

I would like to introduce a powerful and totally free tool where you can customize football stats.

https://www.betlamp.com/

*Create your own filters and receive the results by email.*

It is an advanced statistics service focused on betting so you can receive in your email in a comfortable and practical way, football matches that meet the conditions set by you.

The use of this statistics tool is very simple and very useful, it is designed so that you do not waste time searching for information, and all *FREE of charge*. You can configure your alerts quickly and easily, and you will receive in your email the games that meet the established conditions through a series of filters or conditions.







This tool will help you find trends or patterns that otherwise would be very difficult to identify. You have at your disposal more than *50 soccer leagues,* markets so interesting as betting on the *corner kicks or Asian Handicap*. In addition, you can get the statistics of the last 2, 4 or 8 games or all the matches of the season. You decide the trends you want to select. And everything thought from a perspective of betting, to optimize your time to the maximum.

All the *data can be downloaded to Excel* or conveniently received in your *email*. You only have to indicate the email address where you want to receive the alerts, and each time that an upcoming game meets the saved filters, you will receive the data in your inbox.

Thanks!


----------

